# ER 40 (Oversized)



## Bill Gruby (Aug 4, 2013)

Found ER 40 Collets that are larger than 1 inch. They have a 1,125 and a 1.187. I ordered both. They say they are precise to .0003.

http://www.maritool.com/Collets-ER-Collets-ER40-Collets/c21_56_64/index.html?page=2

 "Billy G"


----------



## DMS (Aug 4, 2013)

The guy that runs CNCCookbook speaks pretty highly of those guys.


----------



## metalmole (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice, let us know what you think when they  show up....I really love my er40 chuck on my lathe.....


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 10, 2013)

Got them the other day. Absolutely gorgeous at a quick once over. Precision ia as they day. .003 roundness. I will get to use them this weekend.

 "Billy G"


----------

